# did i choose the wrong substrate?



## skimmer247 (Aug 22, 2008)

I bought 30 lbs of "caribsea geo-marine aragonite formula florida crushed coral" for my new and first saltwater tank. Its a 20 gallon long and has a 3 inch base. I plan on housing live rock, fish, and a couple beginner's corals. I just put my first 5.5 lbs of live rock (all the LFS has at the moment) and want to make sure this substrate is acceptable....


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Perfect.


----------



## skimmer247 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## juice28 (Apr 23, 2009)

yup its good, but I will say depending on how far you go sand might have been a better choice, I have CC and now that I've gotten more into gobys and such i wish I would have went with sand, its easier to filter and stays a bit cleaner than C.C. The C.C tends to hold trash a bit more than sand from what Ive seen and heard but all in all its a good start I plan on getting some sand and just mixing it with my C.C. so my engineer goby and nassarius snails have an easier time sifting through it.


----------

